# Vote: 2003 ******** Christmas Awards



## jdn

Just a thought, building on the suggestions for classic threads section, and have also seen it work reasonably well on other forums - what do other people think?

It would be a light hearted selection of awards people would vote for.

All would be *positive* awards, ot at least funny, but no nasty or personal ones.

A few suggestions:

_Most helpful member_ Â :-*

_Best flamer_

_Best thread this year_

_Most inane thread / post_

_Person most likely to drag a thread off topic_Â 

_Most hilarious member (of the forum!)_

_Best avatar / sig pic / forum name_ (perhaps not enough mileage in that one)

_Forum member whose threads you always read_

_Most posts when drunk_

_Worst suggestion ever award_ - this one ? Â :-/

*'not a bad idea' Â *_or_* Â Â 'bad idea that will never work and just lead to lots of arguing'?*


----------



## nutts

Anyone know which oil I need to use for top ups :-/


----------



## jdn

I'd say you are in with a shout there!

;D


----------



## head_ed

It has to be the 'how do I get the mats out?' thread. Â


----------



## jdn

So do you think it is a good idea then?

If enough people think it is worth doing then maybe some suggestions for awards and a sticky thread in off topic?

What do you all think?


----------



## KevinST

yeah not a bad idea.
How about using Bakers poll system for it?? (don't think that we'll get polls working on the new system in time).


----------



## nutts

Yeah go on...  you've persuaded me ;D



> So do you think it is a good idea then?
> 
> If enough people think it is worth doing then maybe some suggestions for awards and a sticky thread in off topic?
> 
> What do you all think?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> So do you think it is a good idea then?
> 
> If enough people think it is worth doing then maybe some suggestions for awards and a sticky thread in off topic?
> 
> What do you all think?


g'wan then - always up for a laugh


----------



## Matthew

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## kingcutter

> I think it's a good idea.


i thought this was a serious forum i for one will not partake in any non sensible threads or awards.
will i need a dinner suit ;D
i will keep my acceptance speech short


----------



## r14n

Will multi voting be allowed on this one.

You could do an award for "most votes by a voter"

I bet | know who would win.


----------



## davidg

> Will multi voting be allowed on this one.
> 
> You could do an award for "most votes by a voter"
> 
> I bet | know who would win.


So do i


----------



## r14n

Do you mean " I " or " | "

To subtle for you........................

My fivers in the post..........its all for charity mate.


----------



## davidg

> Do you mean " I " or " | "


Yes i do !!!!


----------



## jdn

> yeah not a bad idea.
> How about using Bakers poll system for it?? (don't think that we'll get polls working on the new system in time).


Would happily give an opinion if I knew what a Bakers poll system is!


----------



## jdn

> g'wan then - always up for a laugh Â


Exactly - thought a few light-hearted tongue in cheek categories might be a bit of fun.

No idea how to go about it though!

Any one clever enough to run this if the majority think it is a good idea?


----------



## Dotti

Sounds a fabby idea and it will be a giggle too .


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> Would happily give an opinion if I knew what a Bakers poll system is!


see thread on 'we want your pictures competition'.
t'was the poll system used to vote for the prettiest / best composed / most naked women in the photo photo


----------



## Dotti

Who mentioned a poll : ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> Who mentioned a poll Â : ;D


he did miss! [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Dotti

If you want I can throw in a prize of a unique 2004 Pirelli Calender to the real top class thread starter or post thrower .

The calender is sitting in it's box around here ready to be won in a competion thingy majiggy .

I will only be giving 1 away though even though hubby has a job lot ;D.

Is this a really bad idea or have I missed a point somewhere in this thread like I always do ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> Is this a really bad idea or have I missed a point somewhere in this thread like I always do Â ;D


that was just an early entry for the 'who gets the thread off topic quickest' wasn't it! 

hmmmmm. Pirelli calendar...... ;D


----------



## Dotti

hehehehe oooops [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## jdn

> If you want I can throw in a prize of a unique 2004 Pirelli Calender to the real top class thread starter or post thrower Â .


Sounds like a great idea. Thanks very much! The offer of a Pirelli calendar should spark interest in this proposed competition.

Should this perhaps be better placed in 'off topic'?

Also need to decide which award gets the prize, after all it is a decent prize - best overall poster perhaps?


----------



## Dotti

I aim to please JDN and thought it would get the ball rolling for you with a gorgeous Pirelli Calender . 
I think your idea is a great idea too


----------



## ronin

no guessing who will win the " send a thread pervy " award "


----------



## Dotti

> no guessing who will win the " send a thread pervy " award " Â


Who wil that be then do you think : ... a female pervy or a male pervy ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

ummmmmm........


----------



## Dotti

> ummmmmm........  Â Â Â Â Â


What did I say now


----------



## jhaig

I am game - sounds like an excellent idea ;D ^Abi^ v's Jonners in person most likely to take a thread off topic with Vlas coming in behind  As always :-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> I am game - sounds like an excellent idea Â ;D ^Abi^ v's Jonners in person most likely to take a thread off topic with Vlas coming in behind Â  As always Â :-*


impressive!

getting an off-topic thread back on topic, and then back off-topic, with an inuendo thrown in for good measure.....

And all in one post 

this one could go to the wire.....


----------



## jhaig

Stiff competition ;D Okay enough but think it is an excellent idea just a bit of Xmas fun to lighten up the dark days


----------



## Dotti

OMG you just mentioned the words Vlastan.. rear.. and stiff Jonners LOLOL and the fact your game! This sounds all very much to me like you want an orgy ;D ;D ;D ;D .........with Vlastan involved too  ;D  :-X :-*.


----------



## jhaig

: Mensch - Some people ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

I am feeling seriously out-gunned in this thread all of a sudden!


----------



## Dotti

Oh don't be, more the merrier..'ding dong merrily on high..la..la..la.la...Jonners comes to the reeesccccueeeeeee' ;D

Back on thread for a moment's thought. Where has JDN got to with reference to this thread? . I hope father christmas hasn't come and picked him up to be wrapped up as a pressie . 
I still have a spare Pirelli calender sitting around ...needs to go to a good loving home to be admired . I will even throw in a spare pair of cheap 'n' cheerful tacky darts too ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

LOL!

I still think this is a good idea - but still have no idea how to suggest running it :-/

I thought of starting a thread 'Who goes off thread quickest', but figured it was doooomed from the start 

Then - 'What's the funniest thread / who is the funniest poster'. but realised humour is a rather personal preference :-/ (oooo - how grown up was *that* comment?)

So I'm at a bit of a loss really..... :-[


----------



## Dotti

> So I'm at a bit of a loss really..... :-[


When I read this last bit, you know when your brain doesn't click with your eyes and your eyes get a bit tired of reading all the posts etc etc.
I thought you said a 'bit of tosser' rather than the word loss  LOL ooops sorry . Must have been the double SS ;D. Your far from being a .....ssssser


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> When I read this last bit, you know when your brain doesn't click with your eyes and your eyes get a bit tired of reading all the posts etc etc.
> I thought you said a 'bit of tosser' rather than the word loss Â  LOL ooops sorry Â . Â Must have been the double SS Â ;D. Â Your far from being a .....ssssser Â


ROFL - LMAO!

(and thank you )


----------



## jdn

> Where has JDN got to with reference to this thread? Â . Â I hope father christmas hasn't come and picked him up to be wrapped up as a pressie Â


Still here!

Seems like quite a few poeple think it is a good idea.

Problem is how best to run the voting. But first we need some suggestions for award ideas.

I put a few I came up with of the top of my head at the start. If people suggest more then I will modify that thread and add them.

Then, once the award ideas are in, we will need to find a way to allow voting. If anyone out there has the resources to do so then let me know!

So, what should we award?


----------



## Dotti

Hello JDN *wave* . I was just wondering hope you didn't mind me asking what was happening


----------



## jdn

Not at all m'lady.

have wondered if should start a seperate awards idea thread in the off topic section - perhaps get more forum members involved?

What do you think?


----------



## Dotti

> So, what should we award?


Well, I can give a prize away of a Pirelli Calender.

But if no one wants it then I will come online in the early hours of the morning, do a thread relating to the pirelli calender and the first male to respond to the thread will then receive it ;D. 
So watch this space ;D as it is up for grabs if it doesn't get entered into any competition as hubby does have 12 but only 1 for this forum


----------



## jdn

I meant to say:

'What should we have as the award categories'

The prize of a Pirelli calendar will certainly attract more voters!

Once ideas for award categories are in, we can decide which one should have the calendar as the top prize.


----------



## Dotti

> have wondered if should start a seperate awards idea thread in the off topic section - perhaps get more forum members involved?
> 
> What do you think?


Splendid idea! Let's try it and see what reactions we get  if this is ok with the moderators


----------



## jhaig

JDN -

1. Village Idiot award - I don't mind putting myself forward for this.

2. Most controversal post

3. Best forum idea of the year

4. Most helpful person (I def go with you on this and think this should have the award at the end)

Like your other ones too all sound pretty good

Voting is the difficult one - depends whether we want to make it anonymous - if not it is really easy - you post the questions and then people just give their votes below in the thread - difficulty would be keeping it on topic - would have ot be strict and move or delete off topic posts :-/ Well I am up for it and will vote ;D

Looking forward to it

Jon


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> 2. Most controversal post


any post to do with taking pictures...... [sigh] 

like the idea tho!


----------



## jdn

> JDN -
> 
> 1. Village Idiot award - I don't mind putting myself forward for this.
> 
> 2. Most controversal post
> 
> 3. Best forum idea of the year
> 
> 4. Most helpful person (I def go with you on this and think this should have the award at the end)
> 
> Like your other ones too all sound pretty good
> 
> Voting is the difficult one - depends whether we want to make it anonymous - if not it is really easy - Â you post the questions and then people just give their votes below in the thread - difficulty would be keeping it on topic - would have ot be strict and move or delete off topic posts Â :-/ Well I am up for it and will vote Â ;D
> 
> Looking forward to it
> 
> Jon


Good suggestions. That probably is the easiest way to go with voting. Maybe we could leave this thread here for the weekend, awaiting any more suggestions, then start a voting thread in Off Topic.

What we need then is a friendly moderator who can make the thread sticky and also move / remove any off thread posts.


----------



## jhaig

Hmmmmm friendly moderators - hmmm oh well not gonna find them then ;D - Only joking love you all really :-*


----------



## Dotti

How will the voting be done so it makes it precise and not tweaked if you get my drift ;D


----------



## Sim

Sounds like fun... but will it all end in :'(

Light hearted and TT forum don't always go hand in hand  :-*


----------

